# Rhom or sanchezi



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

I got this fish at about 1.5 inches.At the begining i thought it was a rhom,but now i am thinkin Sanchezi.What do you think ? Pics down below


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you bought it as a rhom it might be a guyana rhom cause ive seen one on the aquascape forum that was a rhom with red gills, but its most likely not that, so most likely its a sanchezi.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=130042


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think sanchezi as well

i can really see those scutes


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

A nice one too.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a sanchezi....... im 99% sure it because it looks exactly like the one i used to have. If it doesnt have a distinct terminal band it's not a rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi!!!!!!!


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

its a sanchezi


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

sanchezi...the fourth and fifth pics from your second post show the scutes on the belly side.

frank?


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

99,9999% shure thats a sanch!


----------

